# Driver with a 4.38 rating.....



## Driver2448 (Mar 8, 2017)

What the heck? I get some people can be new but having a 4.38 rating seems to be way on the low end of the rating scale.


----------



## Saltyoldman (Oct 18, 2016)

People from ‘SACK’ rate poorly in my experience, maybe they just rate me poorly because they tell me they are from the Bay Area. I have to let them know that ‘SACK’ is not the Bay Area.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Driver2448 said:


> What the heck? I get some people can be new but having a 4.38 rating seems to be way on the low end of the rating scale.


Uber wishes it had 4.3 Rating !

Drivers . . . Deactivate Uber.


----------



## CJfrom619 (Apr 27, 2017)

Saltyoldman said:


> People from 'SACK' rate poorly in my experience, maybe they just rate me poorly because they tell me they are from the Bay Area. I have to let them know that 'SACK' is not the Bay Area.


Lol you got that right. You say it like being from Sack is something to be proud about.


----------



## Driver2448 (Mar 8, 2017)

CJfrom619 said:


> Lol you got that right. You say it like being from Sack is something to be proud about.


I drive in Roseville because I'm more familiar with the area. Some days I'll drive in Auburn if it's slow down here.


----------



## Big Wig !!! (Sep 16, 2016)

My lowest was 4.31 with Gryft.


----------



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)

Driver2448 said:


> What the heck? I get some people can be new but having a 4.38 rating seems to be way on the low end of the rating scale.


Did you take the ride?


----------



## amirali888 (Mar 5, 2018)

Yes i also have good experience with my driver.


----------



## Tom Harding (Sep 26, 2016)

Driver2448 said:


> What the heck? I get some people can be new but having a 4.38 rating seems to be way on the low end of the rating scale.


When I got some very low rating in South Chicago and Gary, IN, I asked Uber support why. Support chalked it up to "cultural differences" and not to worry. I quit driving in those areas and went to more affluent areas, where I got much better rating.


----------



## Uber_Yota_916 (May 1, 2017)

First off it's Sac not Sack. Nobody calls Sacramento, Sack. Lol.

Both platforms I have a 4.9 rating. That being said. People in Sac will down rate you for everything and anything. Race, gender, car, music, anything and everything.

My favorite, "you're not black!". Got down rated from a black Lyft passenger due to this. I laughed at her when she blurted that out.


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

Uber_Yota_916 said:


> First off it's Sac not Sack. Nobody calls Sacramento, Sack. Lol.
> 
> Both platforms I have a 4.9 rating. That being said. People in Sac will down rate you for everything and anything. Race, gender, car, music, anything and everything.
> 
> My favorite, "you're not black!". Got down rated from a black Lyft passenger due to this. I laughed at her when she blurted that out.


I would of replied: "Thank God!" and booted her ass out!


----------



## NorCalPhil (Aug 19, 2016)

Uber_Yota_916 said:


> First off it's Sac not Sack. Nobody calls Sacramento, Sack. Lol.


We've always called it Suckramento, or Suck for short.


----------

